# This entire thread made me laugh so hard.  Senior NBC Reporter TWEETS ABOUT KIWIFARMS!!! DUNDUNDUN



## BeanRespecter (Sep 2, 2022)

https://twitter.com/oneunderscore__/status/1565797220531814406?s=20&t=QSsvIID3uDMNi3EoHXaFjQ


----------



## Slightly Apathetic Mario (Sep 2, 2022)

Literally who? I had to search up what NBC was because that's how little I know about news outlets


----------



## BeanRespecter (Sep 2, 2022)

Dr. Ivo RoboTrump said:


> Literally who? I had to search up what NBC was because that's how little I know about news outlets



they're all literal 'Whos' to me except the dude who grooms children in his discord Keffals. I just think its funny they're openly admiting they all read this site and theyre probably going to see this post. 

Hi faggots! You're all retards and have no grasp on reality. Hows it feel to run scared over public information being posted publicly?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 2, 2022)

Ben Collins of NBC is a faggot pedophile.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Sep 2, 2022)

Imagine being Ben Collins and posting that the big meanie Kiwi Farms is so dangerous while doing absolutely zero reporting on the most dangerous thing on the internet and just believing what a bunch of complete and utter retards tell you without checking any of it.


----------



## Chongqing (Sep 2, 2022)

The Keffals thread is too long so I'll ask here, Keffals wasn't swatted, right? He was raided as part of a legitimate criminal investigation against him?


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Sep 2, 2022)

FACE THE WRATH OF KIWIFARMS!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Sep 2, 2022)

Must be a slow news day.
You people in the news media, you’re stupid. 
A good example is the group Negativland tricking you morons into thinking David Brom killed his parents because of their song, Christianity is Stupid. They even made an album commemorating that ignorance.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 2, 2022)

Chongqing said:


> The Keffals thread is too long so I'll ask here, Keffals wasn't swatted, right? He was raided as part of a legitimate criminal investigation against him?


so far it seems it was an actual swatting, and not a criminal investigation unfortunately. that thread is long and fast moving, so i may have missed something, but so far all evidence is that it was a swatting.


----------



## Chongqing (Sep 2, 2022)

amateur professional lurk said:


> so far it seems it was an actual swatting, and not a criminal investigation unfortunately. that thread is long and fast moving, so i may have missed something, but so far all evidence is that it was a swatting.


If that's true, why did they take his computer?

I think he's mixing the narratives of the pizza delivery story and the police raid story to make it seems like he's not being investigated.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 2, 2022)

Chongqing said:


> If that's true, why did they take his computer?
> 
> I think he's mixing the narratives of the pizza delivery story and the police raid story to make it seems like he's not being investigated.


his behavior is a bit suspicious. im no legal kiwi but i think it might make sense to take his hard drives in a swatting since the charge against him was sending threatening emails. might just be standard practice when a swat team is involved in something involving a computer related thing. 
on the other hand it could be a cirminal investigation, in which case him running off to ireland might cause him some legal problems.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Sep 2, 2022)

amateur professional lurk said:


> so far it seems it was an actual swatting, and not a criminal investigation unfortunately. that thread is long and fast moving, so i may have missed something, but so far all evidence is that it was a swatting.


Severity aside, he was swatted though they also continued with their criminal investigation. Supposedly he is no longer a suspect but generally speaking all evidence is recorded regardless and that would include the contents of his harddrive since they did want to know if he sent the threats.

What gets me is that people still think we found his second hotel from the sheets when... nobody knew for sure which one of 3 it was. Nobody confirmed the location, he just publicly freaked out and said we found him. That and the "They hacked my Uber Eats profile and got me all my favorite food in separate orders that I didn't refuse(because you can do that) and ate" shit is highly suspect.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Sep 2, 2022)

When the cops show up for a swatting they don't knock politely at your door.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Sep 2, 2022)

This is indeed funny, although this is what the Kiwi Farms reviews thread is about. That's not scolding, I just know it has sort of a vague title, but that's what it is, people on other sites saying stuff about KF.

Anyways, one thing I will give Ben Collins is that he at least didn't outright lie.



Dr. Ivo RoboTrump said:


> Literally who? I had to search up what NBC was because that's how little I know about news outlets


You must not be American; NBC is one of the major TV news outlets. I recognize the name Ben Collins as well, he's an actual legit reporter.


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 2, 2022)

Nice to see the mainstream media belatedly taking notice of this despicable hate site and its user base of malicious, bigoted sociopaths (plus me; I just come here to share recipes and post cat pictures). I see a Pulitzer in this young man's future.


----------



## BlueSpark (Sep 2, 2022)

"Using people's social media posts against them is wrong when it isn't us doing it!" - leftist journoscumbags


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 2, 2022)

I wonder if NBC took a look at our Trump Enslavement Syndrome threads.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Sep 2, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> Anyways, one thing I will give Ben Collins is that he at least didn't outright lie.


Only because he's too stupid to have his own thoughts apparently.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Sep 2, 2022)

The journo should fear the Kiwi.


----------



## A-Stump (Sep 2, 2022)

We have over 9000 penises and they're all raping journalists


----------



## Zvantastika (Sep 2, 2022)

What is amusing me is the amount of defamation in those Tweets.

I'm not a lawyer but last I checked, if you are going to make a statements like:

"A KiwiFarms user had sent in a threat of a mass shooting at her local city hall in her name."
"the Uber accounts for Sorrenti and her immediate family had been hacked by KiwiFarms users."
"Even the cops that swatted her were later doxxed and threatened by KiwiFarms users."



			https://archive.ph/ZoPPP
		


Where you are so very certain that a specific someone from a specific site did something, you better have plenty of proof about it, otherwise your gay journo loicence might be revoked because lawsuits might start coming up your way sooner or later ~


Oh, and his gay ass article is actually far more vague and boring in case someone was wondering about it:


			https://archive.ph/xMaT5


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Sep 2, 2022)

Zvantastika said:


> What is amusing me is the amount of defamation in those Tweets.
> 
> I'm not a lawyer but last I checked, if you are going to make a statements like:
> 
> ...


He has an out because he's relying on what Keffals told him. He'll claim he's not required to confirm what any source says to him. He'll probably even claim multiple sources told him this, though I would assume he'd also claim most of them had to do so anonymously to protect their safety.

All three people quoted by name in the article, Keffals, Alex Caraballo and hotwheels have threads here and long time grudges against the Kiwi Farms for making fun of them. You wouldn't know this from his article though, they're all presented as objective unbiased sources. _The other reporter_ on the article also has had her stupid tweets made fun of here in multiple threads.


----------



## Basedgod (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes hello NBC I am an internet terrorist hacker on steroids


----------



## Twinkletard (Sep 2, 2022)

NBC went from "To catch a Predator" over to "Protecting a Predator" pretty quickly.

Hey NBC, might want to do a little 'investigative' reporting on keffals there. He's a child molestor.


----------



## Captain Manning (Sep 2, 2022)

Only one thing to say about this:

"The press is scum." - @Null


----------



## Slightly Apathetic Mario (Sep 2, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> You must not be American; NBC is one of the major TV news outlets. I recognize the name Ben Collins as well, he's an actual legit reporter.


what is a major american news TV outlet at this point? all i hear is that Fox News is for republicans and CNN is for democrats, and nothing else gets mentioned


----------



## Basedgod (Sep 2, 2022)

Captain Manning said:


> Only one thing to say about this:
> 
> "The press is scum." - @Null


Our patience has its limits


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 2, 2022)

Benji should look at the benefits of laughter.
Maybe it can clear his mind, increase his reading comprehension and extricate the stick from his ass.


----------



## 1988 prick (Sep 2, 2022)

Oh gosh! Ben Collins is such a brave journalist for calling out the organized mob called Kiwifarms I sure hope that such a heroic journalist will take down such an *EVIL *website and its owner~


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Sep 2, 2022)

The fact that an upper-ranking Journoroach thinks that _*archiving information*_ is a bad thing should tell you exactly how much Journoroaches care about (or rather despise) the truth.


----------



## Zvantastika (Sep 3, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


> He has an out because he's relying on what Keffals told him. He'll claim he's not required to confirm what any source says to him. He'll probably even claim multiple sources told him this, though I would assume he'd also claim most of them had to do so anonymously to protect their safety.
> 
> All three people quoted by name in the article, Keffals, Alex Caraballo and hotwheels have threads here and long time grudges against the Kiwi Farms for making fun of them. You wouldn't know this from his article though, they're all presented as objective unbiased sources. _The other reporter_ on the article also has had her stupid tweets made fun of here in multiple threads.


So you are telling me that any journo can write whatever as long as it just parrots whatever the fuck some crazy cunt told it?, well no wonder everyone makes so much fun of them and they keep getting fired lol, they are trash and deserve nothing but trash in return.





This is just a graphic representation of how I imagined the whole interview went.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Sep 3, 2022)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> The fact that an upper-ranking Journoroach thinks that _*archiving information*_ is a bad thing should tell you exactly how much Journoroaches care about (or rather despise) the truth.


That should only be for professionals with journalist licenses from the state.

Remember, it's illegal for _you_ to see information, but not for the media class:


----------



## BridgeTroll (Sep 3, 2022)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> Severity aside, he was swatted though they also continued with their criminal investigation.


Lucas wasn't really swatted.
He's a Canadian so he was visited by police. Yes it's scary to have the Cops on your door knocking with a warrant, but Canada doesn't send out fully armored pseudo-militarized SWAT teams that kick your door down and hold you at gunpoint. THAT is the scary thing about swatting. He got a false police report and got investigated.

I think mixing the two up in "swatting" is very stupid, since one is a bit scary and inconvenient, the other is an actual potential threat to your life.


----------



## batterybee (Sep 3, 2022)

lmao cying about the farms has become a main staple of leftoid grifting, people who have never been mentioned here will cry on twitter about the farms bullying them for clout.


----------



## Staticness (Sep 3, 2022)

Don’t you know we are an organized alt right hate group using a secure messaging app developed by our glorious leader Dynastia that is Discord but better?

Yes the secret chats exist to scheme and you aren’t in them. And yes, we are talking shit about YOU, right now.


----------



## AlanTuringsGhost (Sep 3, 2022)

Kek.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Sep 3, 2022)

Sad state of affairs when a major news corp has a representative boldly proclaiming allegiance with a pedophile, and groomer, against a web forum that is known for chronicling not only the lives various kinds of buffoons and mental patients put out to the public via social media, but also chronicles legitimately awful people such as zoosadists as well as pedophiles.

TL;DR: Ben Collins is a pedophile who abuses animals. It's about as accurate a statement about him as his article was about this website.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Sep 3, 2022)

And it all started, because one little Autistic Virginia Boy was told he had to make an original character for a homework assignment.


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 3, 2022)

That tweet from Kaplan doesn't even mention Kiwi Farms or show any posts from the Farms.





			https://archive.ph/DQMwt


----------



## Israellover1234 (Sep 3, 2022)

SERIAL SUICIDER JOSHUAH CONNER MOON


----------



## Wesley Willis (Sep 3, 2022)

Time to send Mr. Collins copies of all related grooming material, with a CC to every one of his co-workers along with competitors at Fox and CNN. Let's see who gets the scoop first.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 3, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


> That should only be for professionals with journalist licenses from the state.
> 
> Remember, it's illegal for _you_ to see information, but not for the media class:


I always like it when they make Hillary look dramatic. Glamorous, misunderstood supervillain.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 3, 2022)

E.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Sep 4, 2022)

BridgeTroll said:


> Lucas wasn't really swatted.
> He's a Canadian so he was visited by police. Yes it's scary to have the Cops on your door knocking with a warrant, but Canada doesn't send out fully armored pseudo-militarized SWAT teams that kick your door down and hold you at gunpoint. THAT is the scary thing about swatting. He got a false police report and got investigated.
> 
> I think mixing the two up in "swatting" is very stupid, since one is a bit scary and inconvenient, the other is an actual potential threat to your life.


Plot twist: a jealous yaniv made the call.


----------



## bile demon (Sep 4, 2022)

They'll _*NEVER *_learn.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Sep 4, 2022)

Iron Hamster said:


> Plot twist: a jealous yaniv made the call.


Bonus points if it was really true.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Sep 4, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I wonder if NBC took a look at our Trump Enslavement Syndrome threads.


That would require them to do actual digging and journalism.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Sep 4, 2022)

So many sites have "disinformation experts" that haven't got a clue WTF they're talking about. Ben Collins is just another one.

Look at this faggot from Vice, for example, who covers "disinformation and conspiracy theories": -



People hate LibsofTikTok for basically the same reason they hate this site. All she does is repost stuff that lunatics post online themselves.

Then this bullshit reporting is used as sources for Wikipedia articles, because if an activist "journalist" says something that's enough for it to be considered true, hence KF is "far-right" despite pointing and laughing at plenty of right wing figures.

It's all done with the same goal in mind: censorship. It's a real shame that Matthew Prince turned out to have about as much backbone as a jellyfish, cos now he's set a precedent that all you have to do to get a site dropped by Cloudflare is have someone sign up, post a threat, then screenshot it and have your small army of weirdos share it on Twitter.


----------



## serin (Sep 4, 2022)

I wonder if they bothered to research any of this but are going with this narrative on purpose, or they are actually this gullible.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Sep 4, 2022)

The one thing you have to love is that no one has mentioned that all the information archived here is PUBLICALLY available to ANYONE with an internet connection AND IS OFTEN PUT ONLINE BY THE PEOPLE BEING ARCHIVED.

No one is forcing these people to post this material, they choose to do so freely, and with the knowledge that that information may be used in any way by any member of the public for any reason.

What about this concept do these retards not understand?! It's not like KiwiFarms has access to some super secret glowie database that they use to find out information on people, it is all right out there on the internet for anyone to access. There is no secret sauce, there is no man behind the curtain, it is just a bunch of autists using publicly available information.

Don't want someone to archive something you put up online freely for public consumption? DON'T FUCKING PUT IT UP IN THE FIRST PLACE, YOU RIDICULOUS FUCKING RETARD!

Feel free to give me all the tophats, because I am truly MATI at the moment.


----------



## serin (Sep 4, 2022)

> Three people the site have targeted later died by suicide.


If we are pointing at useless correlations like this, then I'd love to see the number of people who have committed suicide that have also watched NBC.


----------



## lrresistable (Sep 9, 2022)

"For years there was 1 site extremist researchers warned me not to cover because publicizing it would be dangerous"

aka I had no idea this website existed until 2 days ago


curious as to who these non-existent extremist researcher's are. Surely he'd have email communications with them stretching back months / years ago?


----------



## Trapped Under Rice (Sep 10, 2022)

He got one thing right. We are extremists.

EXTREMELY FUCKING AUSTISTIC LMAO GOT EM


----------



## Mean Sonofabitch (Sep 10, 2022)

Dr. Ivo RoboTrump said:


> Literally who? I had to search up what NBC was because that's how little I know about news outlets


I would _literally _give my left nut to not even know the names of the major media outlets.


----------

